# Using peperomias as epiphyte?



## arian1123 (Mar 5, 2013)

Has anyone had any success doing this? If so, did you just pin them to tree fern panel or your background? Would you guys also know of any other family similiar to peperomias that would do well as epiphytes? Thanks


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea, just pin them to the background.
Many (most?) peperomias are epiphytes in nature.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have just placed a piece of live moss at the top of a tree fern panel and nestled the Peperomia in it. Depending on the species it will usually cascade down the side of the tree fern and of course root in and eventually spread out over the whole panel.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Meridiana looks really cool when it cascades down a background, definitely worth a try.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I've used Prostrata, and Rotundifolia. Now I probably have over 100 verticle vines of it throughout my tank. Since the leaves are so small you definitely need to have a humid tank, and starting the cuttings directly in/ontop of moss is best.


----------



## arian1123 (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome thanks guys I will try your tips!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Grimm, I was going to point that out. You need to keep them moist, so starting them on a small bed of (dead) sphagnum moss will keep them moist.
I use Peperomia as epiphytes all the time. I've used prostrata, banos, Isla Colon, isabella, serpens, angulata, and at least several others as epiphytes.
On every single one, I started them on a bed of sphagnum.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Most _Peperomia_ species are epiphytes.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Most _Peperomia_ species are epiphytes.


That's what I thought, but I read it on Wikipedia.  I didn't want to get my hand slapped.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

hydrophyte said:


> Most _Peperomia_ species are epiphytes.


Well, there are a lot of terrestrial succulent species out there.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Well, there are a lot of terrestrial succulent species out there.


Antone: Are they "true terrestrials" or "saxicoles?" I.e., like some sedums, sempervivums, a few bromeliads, they grow in gravelly areas, between rock crevices, etc.? Are some terrestrial the way, say, a barrel cactus or euphorbia is terrestrial?


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

GRIMM said:


> I've used Prostrata, and Rotundifolia. Now I probably have over 100 verticle vines of it throughout my tank. Since the leaves are so small you definitely need to have a humid tank, and starting the cuttings directly in/ontop of moss is best.


Justin, could you spell out for me what exactly the difference is between Pep. prostrata and rotundifolia? I've heard different things, including that they could very well be the same species. From your knowledge and observations, what are the nomenclatural (that's totally a word, right?) and physical variations between the two? Is rotundifolia basically just prostrata without the leaf pattern, or are there discrepancies in the size, leaf structure, relative leaf placement, growing habits etc? Thanks.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Groundhog said:


> Antone: Are they "true terrestrials" or "saxicoles?" I.e., like some sedums, sempervivums, a few bromeliads, they grow in gravelly areas, between rock crevices, etc.? Are some terrestrial the way, say, a barrel cactus or euphorbia is terrestrial?


From photos I've seen, looks like there are both types.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Jeremy M said:


> Justin, could you spell out for me what exactly the difference is between Pep. prostrata and rotundifolia? I've heard different things, including that they could very well be the same species. From your knowledge and observations, what are the nomenclatural (that's totally a word, right?) and physical variations between the two? Is rotundifolia basically just prostrata without the leaf pattern, or are there discrepancies in the size, leaf structure, relative leaf placement, growing habits etc? Thanks.


Its possible the names were given to me incorrectly but this is what I was given as prostrata:









And this as rotundifolia


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

According to the peperomia sources I know, this is correct.

Also see PEPEROMIA.NET



rollinkansas said:


> Its possible the names were given to me incorrectly but this is what I was given as prostrata:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm noticing that in the photo, the leaves on the rotundifolia look very thin. My Prostrata have leaves that can get quite plump and thick. Anybody know if that is simply growing conditions?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That's exactly what it is, Doug. P. rotundifolia will do the same thing.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Most notable differences between P. prostrata and rotundifolia are the leaf pattern (prostrata having one, rotundifolia lacking), and the inflorescences.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

This is a upper front view of a stump and background of my tank. I have prostrata, emarginela, and rotundifolia growing together. 

Here are detailed views:















In my experience, rotundifolia leaves are much larger than prostrata. It is also much leggier than prostrata, spreading much faster/further.


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Where is a good place to find these for sale? I've started looking for them & have no luck.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Gotta love the littler leaves of the prostrata. =) They're great! I wish they'd stay that dark.

@fullmonti: I've seen both of these peps at places like Lowe's or Home Depot, sold as lush hanging baskets (provided the store hasn't had them very long), for about $9.99 apiece. Sometimes you'll get lucky and the store will have killed a section of the plant and put the whole thing on clearance, which is great for peps. They grow super easily from cuttings.

In the event that you don't find them at your local big box store, check out the sponsors here! (Better yet, check out the sponsors here anyway.) Both species you're after are fairly common and most of the vendors that carry plants will have them.

Best,
Ash


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Not to purposefully disagree with Ash, but my advice would be to visit the sponsors first. They not only support the forum but typically have better terrarium specific selections.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Elphaba said:


> (Better yet, check out the sponsors here anyway.)


Not really a disagreement at all! =)

Best,
Ash


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Thanks, I have been checking sponsors & other viv supply type places & either don't list them or out of stock ATT. I didn't think about the big box store might have some. I'll keep checking around.

Thanks again, I like these little guys


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Check with Bonnie if you haven't done so already. She usually has peps cuttings available even if she does not have a for sale thread going.


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Thanks, I'll PM here & see what else she may have too. I have just started looking at the classifieds here & have noticed her threads from the past.


----------

